# toilet trailer earthing



## binman (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi chaps,
Yup its the first post!
Trailers and trailed units are in the regs under section 717 and are covered in quite detail but when it comes to earthing them mmmm..
It states what is allowed and RCD etc but should the thing have an earth rod to use on sites??
I put one on so if required by site but others like not to as its a bathroom?? hmm?
i also earth everything i can,
lights etc but find some others go with the double insulated theory...
Who is right??? help!
Cheers


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello there Binman welcome to the forums. Just so you know there's a dedicated forum just for the UK stuff....cause you all do everything on the wrong side and eat chips with your fish we don't want to get it all confused with the people that do things the right way







. Just kidding man but really there's a UK forum that other UK guys visit more than they do here that will get your question answered more quickly over there.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Binman.


Give the unit a TT Supply if the scource is not TNS. Don't take an earth with you and make sure the RCD is in an all insulated enclosure. Put an earth electrode in at the mains end. Job done. Full marks and kiss on the cheeks from your customer. If you need more detail - then come back. 

Frank


----------

